# Microkinesitherapy



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

I tried microkinesitherapy today. It is a technique that help to localize tensions due to emotions, events and body traumas that haven't been resolved. The kinesitherapist palpate your body to find tensions and is able to give a date and give you elements about traumas in your past. And then by a micropalpation he untie the body tension to help your body recover from that trauma. It look a little bit esoteric, but it is really impressive. The microkinesitherapist, without asking anything, find that I was dealing with panic, nightmares and insomnia. She was also able to date very precisely my cannabis bad-trip and the beginning of my DP. She gave me other dates in my past, of traumas that my body memorized. After the session my DR was 1000% worse but it is an typical affect : the symptoms tends to aggravate 48h before cool down and you have to count 1 month to fully experience the effects.

Have anyone tried this therapy? I will report the effects when I will first experience it .


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Haven't ever heard of it until now, but keep us updated on how it works for you!


----------



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

Si after trying microkinesitherapy few weeks ago, things went better  ! My DP/DR was worse during the first week, but it is a normal process in microkinesitherapy and a good sign (your body is working on your problem). Now, I don't feel recovered yet but I start to experience emotions, my thought went clearer, and my anxiety decreased. When DP/DR hit me, I can take a distance from it and focus on something else !

I will have a second session in a few days, I will report us the effects !


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

I dont know what microkinesitherapy is, but it sounds similar to what my aunt does. Like a year ago, she worked on me, basically i lied down on my stomach and she talks to my body some how by clicking my feet together. It is laughable in the moment or if you were to watch it. It really seemed ridiculous, it was like a parody on witchcraft or some shit. But anyway, after she worked on me for about an hour, pressuring nerves, and clicking my feet together and communicating with my organs, she was able to tell that there was no energy flow in my body, and my brain functioning was extremely low. And a bunch of other things that were pretty on point. After working on certain areas she got the energy to flow through my body, and I swear to god, my DP was gone for almost the rest of that day. That was the only time I was rid of DP since I have gotten it. I have gone back for her to work on me, but the same results don't occur, like my DP instantly built a tolerance to it or something.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I've read about microkinesitherapy and I came to the conclusion that the "theory" behind it is most likely hogwash. The effects on your symptoms might be related to chances in (para)sympathic nervous system activity, which might have been induced by relaxation. It's known that relaxation can make depersonalization worse. Maybe the repeated use had some kind of rebound effect, which improved your symptoms a bit.


----------



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

TDX, I understand you but I think that our body is not simply a machine which exist only on a physiological level. Our body is also a representation, a mass of symbols, a construction of our culture and our own view. Microkinesitherapy is for me, like acupuncture, a sort of rite with psychological effects on this symbolic body. I don't know if I believe in the physiological effects of microkinesitherapy, but I see it as a rite that help me to built a representation of my body and its troubles and traumas, and helps me to recover psychologically. Sorry if it doesn't sound clear, English is not my native language.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

You might find some of Wilhelm Reichs stuff interesting.


----------

